# Why only half my circuit breakers work?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You blew one leg of you oncoming power---using your tester--see if there is power on both incoming lines to the main breaker---should read 110 to ground and 220 power cable to power cable.

If you have both incoming powers the main breaker did not reset---

If you only have one power leg working---go outside and see if you have a disconnect at the meter or pole---pull the disconnect and see if there is a cartridge fuse in there that is blown---use you tester.

If you tell me you don't own a tester---I will bawl you out soundly!---Mike---


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I just re read this---you tripped the breaker in the main box that is powering the sub panel---re set that--test both legs for power---


----------

